# Sticky  To all former Sonics fans



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Please be respectful of the OKC team forum. Please do not come here to flame, disrupt, or harass Thunder fans. If you want to take out your anger take it out somewhere else. It will not be tolerated here.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

What if Clay Bennett or any of the other owners check this board? Shouldn't they have an idea of how people feel?

Oh, and I'm not a Sonics fan. Go Blazers!


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I am Clay Bennett! I know how they feel!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a Lakers fan but I lived in Seattle for a while and I know how much Seattle loved the Sonics. To expect people not to be bitter and despise the Thunder is unfair. Their team was unfairly ripped from them, not because of a failure to support the team, but because the owners and government couldn't put their greed aside long enough. Kevin Durant is my favorite player, but I will not and cannot support the Thunder. I will continue to always refer to them as the Sonics. If I ever make enough money, I would make it my mission to return this team to their rightful home in the Northwest.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

CosaNostra said:


> I'm a Lakers fan but I lived in Seattle for a while and I know how much Seattle loved the Sonics. To expect people not to be bitter and despise the Thunder is unfair. Their team was unfairly ripped from them, not because of a failure to support the team, but because the owners and government couldn't put their greed aside long enough. Kevin Durant is my favorite player, but I will not and cannot support the Thunder. I will continue to always refer to them as the Sonics. If I ever make enough money, I would make it my mission to return this team to their rightful home in the Northwest.


He says over two years later.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

CosaNostra said:


> I'm a Lakers fan but I lived in Seattle for a while and I know how much Seattle loved the Sonics. To expect people not to be bitter and despise the Thunder is unfair. Their team was unfairly ripped from them, not because of a failure to support the team, but because the owners and government couldn't put their greed aside long enough. Kevin Durant is my favorite player, but I will not and cannot support the Thunder. I will continue to always refer to them as the Sonics. If I ever make enough money, I would make it my mission to return this team to their rightful home in the Northwest.



you and me both man! Sonics for life!


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

urwhatueati8god said:


> He says over two years later.


Yes, I'm sure the bitterness up in Seattle has died down now, especially with the Storm delivering a championship to the 206.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

CosaNostra said:


> Storm


FOH.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

lol Chan he was being a smart ass.....hey Cosa when we are both ridiculously rich we will purchase an NBA team for Seattle deal?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Is if baiting if the fanbase you're baiting doesn't exist?

OKC Thunder sucks. Clay Bennett looks like a turd. You suck.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I had to put this somewhere. Raaaaaay Allen, for threeeeeee!


----------



## TheGlove_20 (Dec 12, 2011)

I honestly have no problem with the Thunder or it's fans (the ones that don't poke fun at the sonics and fans) it's really just Bennett I dislike


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

TheGlove_20 said:


> I honestly have no problem with the Thunder or it's fans (the ones that don't poke fun at the sonics and fans) it's really just Bennett I dislike


How ironic it will be Clay Bennett leading the committee that decides whether the Kings will move to Seattle or not.


----------

